# Rod and Line?



## cmdrstp

What is a good rod choice for bass? Brand, length, action, etc.? I will be using Fireline as well. What pound strength do you use? I will be jigging, worming worms and tubes. Thanks.


----------



## diver_sniper

That all depends on how you're going to be fishing. For rods, I wouldn't recommend anything less than a medium strength fast action. That's actually what I would recommend if your going to be Texas rigging like we talked about in the other post. There's also situations where you're going to want a stiffer rod. Just think about what you're going to be fishing around. The more chance you have of a fish getting hooked and making it's way into thick cover, the heavier the rod. And the more you're going to need to feel what the fish is doing with your bait in deeper water, the lighter the rod.

As for reels, that's pretty much open. Spinning reels are nice, but if you put the time into learning how to use a bait caster you'll soon realize the benefits it has to offer. I know people that use either option exclusively and do fine, most people will find a happy medium, which usually consists of mostly bait casters with one or two spinning reels.

The prices of this stuff can range from next to nothing, all the way to insanely expensive. I would recommend that you buy the best you can afford. You don't need to jump right into the deep end to catch fish, but it can be helpful to have quality equipment. All of my rigs are worth between 120 and 200 all together, and I'm happy with them. I think it all depends on how much you can afford, and how serious you are about it. Some people call me crazy for spending more than 30 bucks on a rod and reel, some people look at my stuff and call it junk.

As for line, have something that matches your rod strength. For a medium strength fast action rod, you can get away with as little as 8 pound, but I would recommend 12. If you get a heavy strength rod with a bait caster on it that you plan to use in thick weeds fishing with frogs or poppers, you can go as heavy as 30 or maybe even a little more. I really like the 30 pound braided power pro on my frog rod. I have no worries about it ever breaking, it's just a matter of getting the fish out of the thick crap before it can get off.

The last thing I can say, aim for having at least 3 rod and reel set ups. That way you have something for every situation you're in, and you don't have to re-tie every time you want to put something different on. We only get so much time on the water, no use in spending half of it tying knots.


----------



## cmdrstp

ALL makes sense. Thank you. I will let you know what I pick up. I can tell you that I am partial to spinning reels. Only used them my whole life. And, I can use it for walleye, trout, channel cat, etc. fishing. Maybe I am a little intimidated at a baitcait reel. But, I wouldn't know what to get. My price range would limit around $60. I know it's not too much to work with (and, I hate buying poor quality junk) but, I do have some good spinning reels (Well, to me. Pflueger Presidents). Thank you.


----------



## diver_sniper

Here's my favorite set up that I have. It's a Quantum Code narrow spool baitcaster on a medium heavy fast action St. Croix Triumph. 80 bucks for the reel, 70 for the rod. If you're able to find them on sale or maybe on the internet somewhere, you could probably get a better deal. But anyways, moral of the story, I was scared to death of bait casters too. Every time I'd go fishing with my buddies it was me on my spinner, them on the bait casters, and they kept telling me, "Dude, just practice it a little bit, it's worth it." I resisted for a long time, but then I finally bought the set up I was just talking about. I couldn't be happier that I did. Hook sets and fishing fish is completely different now, and all in my favor. Not to mention the huge increase in cast accuracy.

All it takes is some practice. The best time to do it is actually when you're NOT fishing. This way you can focus on the task at hand. If you try and learn while you're fishing, you're just going to end up frustrated and mad because you feel like your wasting fishing time. You'll end up putting down the bait caster and going right back to the spinner and accomplish nothing. I learned how to pitch by standing in the front of my boat throwing a 1/2 oz jig at a 5 gallon pail. I'd spend an hour at a time doing it. Before you know it you're not thinking about what you're doing anymore. It's just like learning to ride a bike. It's intimidating at first, but once you got it, you got it.

So anyways. Keep me updated on what you get. I think you and me are the only ones that check the lonely old bass forum. Post some pics when you start nailin some hogs too. I'll do the same. We pulled in a 20 incher 2 nights ago. It's crazy how you can catch 18 inchers all day, but as soon as you look at one that's 20 or more, it looks twice as big.

Here it is, my buddy caught it. Not bad for cool water Minnesota fish.


----------



## I'm with Diver

What a loser


----------



## diver_sniper

I knew you'd show.


----------



## cmdrstp

Awesome fish. I live in upstate NY....fish mostly central and northern NY.....Adirondacks. So far the bass (black) I have been getting are in the 10-12" range. Largest being a 14". I know there are bigger but, I really can't ***** with one on almost every cast drifting live minnows. I just want to increase my skills and techniques to be able to get a few like the one you got above.


----------



## diver_sniper

Finally! I got my 20 incher. This is a bad pic, I was by myself so it was the best I could do.


----------



## cmdrstp

Excellent!


----------



## chrm1025

cmdrstp said:


> What is a good rod choice for bass? Brand, length, action, etc.? I will be using Fireline as well. What pound strength do you use? I will be jigging, worming worms and tubes. Thanks.


 You can't go wrong with a Berkley Lighting rod. They are an excelent rod for the money, about 35$. As for a reel, I have a Ambassador Black Max that I have had for 10 years and still works like new. Cabells has it on sale for about 39$. I also use Fireline and found it to be a good allround line. But the best line for the money is Stren Magna Thin. I use 30 Lb. It is small diameter, good knot strength and highly abrasive resistant. I fish alot of cypress lakes using worms and jigs and casts good with spinner baits, buzz baits and top water baits. My favorite is Pop-R. Hope this helps


----------



## ileddog

Lightning rods are the best bang for the buck in my mind as well.

I hate Fireline. I use Yo-Zuri Flourocabon line. Alot of my friend that I have introduced this line to are dumping their super lines and switching to it. I would just say try some and see what you think. I tried it 2 years ago and all my rods are spooled with it. 10lb Yo-Zuri will pull a 5 lb Bass out of the cabbage. I use mostly 8 and thats stronger than 15-20 momo.


----------



## OverLord

i use 20lb fireline on my rod that I fish senkos and tubes with

I have 30lb fireline on my x-rap, buzz, spinner, and jignpig rods.

I guy the Gander Mountain Guide series rods only. I like em. Very comfortable to hold. If one gets broke, i bring it back to the store without a recipt and get a new one or store credit no questions asked..no matter how old the rod is.

I use only Shimano Curado reels for bass/pike.

Look close, you can see my rod/reel combo


----------



## jonesy12

Nice fish man!!!!


----------



## jamesavp

It all depends on the water you are fishing. If you are fishing structure in clear water use flourocarbon line as lite as you go. I like 12lb berkley transition line Flouro also helps with fishing pressure if your area gets a ton of fisherman. It is also pretty abrasion resistant. If you are fishing stained water you can get away with braid like you are using. I would go with 30lb power pro but 30lb fireline would be fine. Use braid in heavy cover to man handle the bass out of the heavy structure. A pro tip is to use a black marker and color the first few feet of line to camo the braid.

Rod choice is no smaller than med action. Med heavy if you can. I like a 7ft rod but i am also 6'1. Long rod helps me cast long distances.

Hope this helps.

James


----------



## diver_sniper

I'd be interested to know what that bottom one weighed in at. Did you put it on the scale by chance?


----------



## cottonmouth farms

I use the johnny morris combo from bass pro shop.
really like them good rods and reels.


----------

